# More on Google and China



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/24/technology/24google.html?nl=technology&emc=techupdateema1


----------



## indianacarnie (Nov 24, 2009)

i personally think that everyone should support google on this. i will be doing all i can. have , in recent months been trying to get away from google due to the fact of their getting "too big". (i know i know) but have been very impressed with their china stance. will be reinstalling chrome and will be using their search engine for the first time in a loooong while. you go google!


----------

